# Hoyt turbohawk vs PSE x-force



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I was wondering if any of you have any experience with either the hoyt turbohawk, or the pse x-force. I really want the turbohawk because I know it will last, but I also want to x-force because of it's speed, and I can get either of them for around $400. What do you guys think?


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

The x-force series by PSE is just as tuff as any Hoyt.With that said both are really good bows.The PSE will last just as long and give you good service.I have shot both and to me the PSE was a better feel,less shock,LOTS more speed and way more accurate then most of us..You should shoot both and decide but as you can see by my signature,I am a PSE fan.Good luck on your choice!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Dredster747. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well I ended up getting a Bowtech 82nd airborne, and I love it! Except for the smacking sound, but that shouldn't be hard to fix.


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------

